# I'm Supposed to Work Saturday, But.....



## rake60 (Jun 11, 2008)

I just took a quick look at the current _*Auction Zip*_ listings 
for this weekend. I'm scheduled to work this Saturday but.....

If you saw an auction listing with pictures *like these* what would you do? ???

Rick


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Jun 11, 2008)

1Take the day off work and hope that the other auction visitors are just interested in furniture!!!

What a lovely collection of tools and machines

D


----------



## Bernd (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd take the day off ofcourse. :big: :big: Very interesting stuff. That '72 pickup looks interesting too. That be a nice item to hot rod. ;D Be interesting to see what it brings.

Bernd


----------



## kvom (Jun 11, 2008)

The tools are nice but I would lust after that big maple top table.


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 11, 2008)

Rick, 

That summer cold of yours sounds like it could take a turn for the worse in 2 or 3 days time ................ if it's no better by Friday I'd stay "stay home and rest" otherwise you could end up having to have a couple of weeks off sick ...    ...... I'm sure "work" will understand it's for the best 


















What do you think the postage on the BandSaw to the UK will be 

 ;D  
CC


----------



## bretk (Jun 11, 2008)

Take out a LOAN :big: :big:


----------



## ksouers (Jun 11, 2008)

Auction. I think my wallet would be in traction for a couple months, though.

I noticed them was some funny looking "lathe bits".


You're really going for the furniture, right??


----------



## Cedge (Jun 11, 2008)

Rick
How far from York are you? Some good looking stuff selling on the 23rd.

Steve 

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=461498


----------



## rake60 (Jun 11, 2008)

Steve your contributing to the delinquency of an auction addict!

The Wife says: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Rick


----------



## Cedge (Jun 11, 2008)

Just tell the wife your going drinking...(wink)

Steve


----------



## rangerssteamtoys (Jun 11, 2008)

Work nights


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 12, 2008)

I would just buy the whole house.

Eric


----------



## rake60 (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I wasn't able to get out of working that Saturday but I was just
giving the old *Auction Zip* another look for this weekend.

This is in a listing about 27 miles from here for this Saturday.






I HAVE worked the past 3 weekends!


----------



## itowbig (Jun 24, 2008)

i would call in sick


----------



## Cedge (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey Rick....
Save your sick day and horde your jujubes until July second and head over to Allenwood PA. Check out this estate sale:

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=450703&kwd=lathe

You'd more than likely be bidding against me if this sale were just a couple of hundred miles further south...LOL 

Steve


----------



## rake60 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have that one bookmarked Steve!

It doesn't look like I'll be doing ANY auction trips this weekend.
I just received a call from the dentist to tell me to come in at 9:00AM
Saturday morning for an emergency visit.

About a week ago I somehow managed to break a tooth off that has been...
Well to put it politely kind of bothering me. :

It was real compassionate of them to get me in two weeks later,
but the dentist beats an auction this time around.

Then again the auction starts at 10:00AM.
I wonder if the wife has ever heard of someone under the influence of
novocaine spending way too much money at an auction. 

It could happen! 

Rick


----------

